# Tell me the truth - R324 conversion - ever possible to look good?



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

so, I've watching every thread i could find regarding someone building a Bee-R234... the widebody kit to turn an R32 into an R34...the reason people do this is 2 fold. 
#1 you live in a country where your not allowed an R34 yet, so you buy what you are allowed (R32) and make it look like an R34.
#2 you love the look of a wide body kit on an R34 and feel its cheaper to buy the body kit then to buy the entire R34 car.

now i LOVE both the R32 and the R34, the R32 just looks like raw power to me, while the R34 looks super sleek and super mean. both nice cars.
BUT.....BUT... i really have yet to see a good looking widebody conversion fromR32 to R34.

i have actually gone out to see these conversion kits applied in person here in MTL, ive seen a black one, a red one, and the kit just by itself not attached.

heres what bugs me. the kit is attached at the back with rivets or screws, and that looks bad... no one has come up with a solution to the gas filler door sitting about 2 inches below the rest of the body.
the side skirts dont line up or sit flush with anything on the car, and the front fenders meet the door lines horribly. the back end of the car looks hideous, and its VERY rare that ive seen some one use something other than screws, and zip ties to put this kit and R34 headlights together.... its disgusting.

so, PLEASE show me an example of a REAL good conversion and please prove me wrong, i would love to see one done correctly so that i can have faith in it and maybe do it myself. but i refuse to do so as long as i cant find at least one example i like.

please vote and explain why you like the kit or think it doesnt cut the mustard. i really wonder what you all think.
*sorry if i used your pics, if you dont like it i will take them down*


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

i do think the kits look great, preferrably a R334 though. i think the rounded back of the 33 looks better with the rounded front arches.

i think the rear bumper is a bit of a no go on the 324 kit, looks like a set of goal posts:chuckle:

saying all of this.. if i had a 32, id never change it cos i think theyre gorgeous!


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

I like it. I think it looks good. I think that white car could do with a rear spoiler though just to beef up the whole back end a bit.


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

I voted no. Ive never liked it. I love the 32, and i love the 34, but when you make a bastardization of the two it just looks goofy. The 34 is so much bigger than the 32 so it makes it look like the parts are "stuffed" into the frame of the 32. 

To me it feels almost like being ashamed you couldent have a 34 so your pretending by walking around with a 34 nose! It would be like me walking around with Jeremy Clarkson's face!


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

Big no from me, front end looks the part bar the stuff you can't see holding in the headlights as u point out. The side and rear are really pants.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I wouldnt do it to a GTR, but I think its fine on a serious performance RWD Skyline


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

CId, thats exactly what im saying, im glad im not the only one who has been seeing this as something not right... like, when the kit first came out i was quite honestly really impressed and thought it was so cool. but after looking into it more and more im just disappointed. too many faults, too improper.

i agree the ONLY way i would ever agree to let this go on my car, would be if it were a full track only car, and at that point i would still be hesitant.

i wonder though about doing a FULL conversion, ive seen somewhere on the net a guy in British Columbia Canada, order a full set of OEM R34 parts, fenders, boot, bonnet, head lights, tail lights etc etc.. and he then purchased some cut up rear fenders off an original r34 and was welding the r34 pieces onto r32 brackets.. a more permenant installation, granted he started i think more than ayear ago and still isnt complete. i wonder how that guys car is comming along. but really that would be the only way in my mind to do it.

big nono for me too.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Having seen several 'in the flesh' I have to say they look excellent. However the R334 doesn't really work in my opinion.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I think that the front end is good but I think that it gets steadily worse from there. Side skirts are nasty and the rear wings and bumper is just wrong. It doesn;t even look like an R34 from the back - the wings are all wrong.

With different side skirts and a different rear treatment it'd work better. Perhaps the 'other' wide-arch kit (not the EP one mind) back end with the R324 front end and ANother side skirts could work.


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

i also just noticed that the boot and tail lights sit lower then the rest of the back ends body panels because you just overlap the rear end.... it just gets worse and worse.

i couldnt agree more that the front bumper, fenders, + bonnet look really decent, but it needs different side skirts, spats, rear fenders, rear bumper.

i still think it would be cool to do a rear end conversion to R34 oem parts including boot, spoiler, tail lights and actual r34 rear bumper... how possible would it be?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

If its done properly, i think it looks great.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Here are some pictures of the genuine Bee*R 324 kit installed on a 32 and apart from the filler cap i think it looks fab, the kit is the pukka one and is expensive but everything lines up as it should!










There are no sideskirt gaps and the rear bumper lines up.



















I'd defo consider this as an option as it looks awesome and i think you get the best of both worlds.

VOTE yes it looks the biz! :bowdown1:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

What people seem to fail to understand is its not meant to look like a R34GT-R, it's just a bodykit that happens to use R34 front styling.


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

The rear lights don't to justice with that kit. I also really like the R34 image as I looks more like a new car than an old school racer like R32 but would never do a conversion. It's just that you can make R32 look great with Nismo to Trust bodykit parts (my favourite), add some LED rear lights, front HID's and the car looks great. 

I'm not into mixing stuff, I think that the car should be what it should. Just like with S13, I really like the S15 silvia headlights look but I wouldn't do it to my car as S13 should be S13 (I've gone Sil80 route ). 

A quick question: if you would like to have a Ferrari but couldn't have one (no that you couldn't afford it, but because you wouldn't be able to register it) would you buy a replica with the ferrari engine ?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

willrobdon said:


> Here are some pictures of the genuine Bee*R 324 kit installed on a 32 and apart from the filler cap i think it looks fab, the kit is the pukka one and is expensive but everything lines up as it should!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that car.... We had it created by Bee-R from a very nice low mileage BNR32 we sourced for a customer, complete with decent tuning, roll cage, etc. It's been in the UK almost 2 years now, if I remember correctly.

The reason it all fits well and doesn't have ripples down the sides is because it's genuine from original moulds, not a copy.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> I remember that car.... We had it created by Bee-R from a very nice low mileage BNR32 we sourced for a customer, complete with decent tuning, roll cage, etc. It's been in the UK almost 2 years now, if I remember correctly.
> 
> The reason it all fits well and doesn't have ripples down the sides is because it's genuine from original moulds, not a copy.


Not to mention its sitting in the bee-r workshop and was worked on by bee-r, the creators of the kit..


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

willrobdon said:


> Here are some pictures of the genuine Bee*R 324 kit installed on a 32 and apart from the filler cap i think it looks fab, the kit is the pukka one and is expensive but everything lines up as it should!
> 
> There are no sideskirt gaps and the rear bumper lines up.
> 
> ...


That's SiKBoY's B324R. Built at Bee*R at the same time as mine.









On the left B334R, my B324R in the middle and SiKBoY's B324R on the right.

archaeic_bloke. These pics are of my car, just after I picked it up from the docks. It's a "high rider" as didn't want to break the body kit during shipping from Japan to Finland.

















Same car after some coilover slamming & new wheels.
















Still missing the spacers...

This is how she rolls now



























SteveN said:


> What people seem to fail to understand is its not meant to look like a R34GT-R, it's just a bodykit that happens to use R34 front styling.


Spot on! I like my GT-R 'cos of the widebody kit. And the styling of the R34.

archaeic_bloke. I don't think this kit is for you. If you prefer R34 lines better, why just don't get one then... All the panels should fit right on 

---

And about the Poll:

Does the Conversion R234 look good or bad? 
R234 Conversion looks good
R324 Conversion looks bad

(you propably ment R324, not R234!?!)

The kit is called: B324R for R32 and B334R for R33


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

freind, i will admit it, your car does look great, very good. except for 2 things. i still dont like the back end. and i dont like the fact that the gas door doesnt sit flush.

but you're right, when it comes directly from BeeR for fitting... the front end and sides seem to line up decently. and it does look nnice by the front.

but still, there must be something to be done about the back end... how hard would it be to convert the back end to a 34? i think that would be just plain awesome.


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

is the rubber seal between the bonnet and the bumper larger on the 324 kit?
its really jumping out at me


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

I think with many many hours of work and patience it is possible to line it up all perfectly. 

There was an Episode of Hot Version (I think it was called "RB - Japanese Muscle) where a Bee-R was featured. Maybe you'll find it somewhere.

It's up to anyones taste, but I don't like the back, the front, the side and some minor stuff. It should look more like a 34, not with special design gimmicks. That would be much better, imo..

Marc


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

@ Domokun, fantastic work, i like it! Good idea with the super high suspension to not damage the kit!

@ Miguel, i knew it was one you supplied and as ever is a credit to the quality of cars you guys supply.

The kit does look better with the Ganador style mirrors. I'd have one!


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

I think this kit looks really bad, somehow the proportions arent quite right. Its a bit like Jordans new lips.....makes it look cheap and nasty.

Why ruin a perfectly good car. Dont get it.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think it the conversion looks brilliant, and I also like the R334 as well.

Though I have to say, having seen the JGTC (sp?) kit for the R32 if I had the choice I would go for that.
T


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

archaeic_bloke said:


> freind, i will admit it, your car does look great, very good. except for 2 things. i still dont like the back end. and i dont like the fact that the gas door doesnt sit flush.
> 
> but you're right, when it comes directly from BeeR for fitting... the front end and sides seem to line up decently. and it does look nnice by the front.
> 
> but still, there must be something to be done about the back end... how hard would it be to convert the back end to a 34? i think that would be just plain awesome.


I like the kit just how it is. With the R32 rear. And how that gas lid is deeper, just makes the kit to look wider.
There are people who don't like the R34's "higher rear". :nervous:









Like you wondered earlier, the R34 rear end conversion is't that simple. ie. the Canadian R34 conversion still isn't done. 
It's made of OEM rear quarters trunk etc. Tons of work. Is it really worth it!?! Why just don't get R34?


















































































I know some countrys have stupid laws, like ours (in Finland). There are only few R34's in plates. 
Canadians have their rules and that's why that above is been built. But thats more like R34 Replica.

Bee*R is just a bodykit that uses some of R34's unique lines & bits. Not a replica or a wannabe R34 IMO.




makaveli7 said:


> is the rubber seal between the bonnet and the bumper larger on the 324 kit?
> its really jumping out at me


The Bee*R kit uses OEM Nissan R34 rubber seal & metal mount. So it's the same. Why it jumps more in white, well I guess it's the color contrast between black & white!?!









Bee*R with OEM R34 seal









Original GT-R


There is an other Bee*R conversion - the B324R Type II -kit


































This setup needs more cutting & fitting, also needs some ER34 bits for brackets etc. Can be used with OEM Nissan GT-R bonnet & bumpper.


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

thats exactly the thread of the canadian guy i was talking about... hes got it right on the money i think.

although the type II kit looks really nice.

i think it just needs some time to develop.. as for here in canada, we cant even import an R34 smashed up chassis.... not legal, we even have a difficult time getting front R34 fenders, they are usually shipped "mistakenly" as "nissan altima" parts..lol

the poll is still pretty neck and neck id say, 27- 25 against,


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Can anybody post some pictures of a 334 please? I've only evern seen a 324 on here


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

@domo-kun

You seem to be very knowledgable about the R324 Kit and you posted a picture from Japanese Muscle which I already talked about.. what kind of Kit is this, it looks so different to the others, or is it just me?

Marc


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Stachi said:


> @domo-kun
> 
> You seem to be very knowledgable about the R324 Kit and you posted a picture from Japanese Muscle which I already talked about.. what kind of Kit is this, it looks so different to the others, or is it just me?
> 
> Marc












The demo dark purple B324R "GT-R", is not actually a GT-R, but a HCR32 with the RB26DETT engine, HKS GT-SS turbos, running 1,2 bar of boost. Bee*R Power Builder ECU, Bee*R Rev-limiter, the wheels are also Bee*R's own line - called B5 9,5x18". It has the same B324R kit as mine.

Here is the clip from Hot Version. Orido and Tsuchiya testing it at the Ebisu east course.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkYkY-9FqOg

It's also tested on Touge Showdown 200 Round 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv354KGLaeg

Trailer of the compete Hot Version Vol 4. RB Japanese Muscle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZsYvszFwIs
(there is an English or International version of this DVD).

This is the car what this race/show kit was produced for.

Tsuyoshi Tezuka behind the wheel, D1 warm-up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJgy5dLX5M0&NR=1

The purple B324R "GT-R" was later modified some more... oooh and what a beast it must have bean :bowdown1:









The D1 Spec "street driven car", owned by professional D1 driver Tsuyoshi Tezuka.









RB26DETT, well... HKS Step 3 kit, 2.8 l, with HKS V-CAM Step 1 type-B kit. EX cams by HKS, Step 2 272°, N1 water pump, HKS 680 cc injectors, etc... topped of with HKS T51R Kai (BB), aprox 800 bhp! :runaway:









6-speed dog-box, Titanium exhaust, Cusco front & rear diffs (yes, it has full GT-R axels), Endless 6-pot brekes in front, 4-pots in the rear.

The interior is stripped, but pretty clean with Carbon door cards, custom dash, Bride Carbon/Kevlar seats, HKS F-Con V pro, HKS valve control, Defi gauges... the list goes on and on.

More pics of this amazing beast - found here on our blog: Bee-R D1 Tezuka B324R GT-R

This car was sold at Yahoo Japan auctions (in June 2008). The price tag was 27.660 Euros! (21.300 GBP).

Cheers & Enjoy!

Domo-kun


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Found it on sale again!

http://page4.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/d87061463

The price has climed to 4,100,000 ¥ ouch! (34.584 EUR or 26.628 GBP)


















Looks like you get an extra set of those Bee*R B5 Chrome wheels. btw, they're rare now as Bee*R has discontinued them.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks alot!

That was the Info I was looking for. To be honest... I like it much more in the darker color! So you say, with the Type II-Kit you can use Std. R34 Bonnet and Bumper? So the "only" consist of the front wings/rear quarter extensions/ and some smaller stuff/shopping list for stock R34 parts?

Interesting.. I like the Idea of building such a thingy... 

Marc


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Stachi said:


> Thanks alot!
> 
> That was the Info I was looking for. To be honest... I like it much more in the darker color! So you say, with the Type II-Kit you can use Std. R34 Bonnet and Bumper? So the "only" consist of the front wings/rear quarter extensions/ and some smaller stuff/shopping list for stock R34 parts?
> 
> ...




















































How to instal --> B324R Type II

I just wonder how long does it take, to someone copy this kit


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I voted 'looks bad', because I'm of the belief that if you wan't something that looks like an R34, then buy an R34. The R32 is a classic shape in its own right, making it all 'Max Power' is just going to ruin it.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

でない, いいえ, 否定 
:chuckle:


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm honest, I bought a R33 because I couldn't afford a R34. Maybe some people who buy this kit are in the same situation... I don't know.

Some Countries have stupid laws that make importing a R34 (or even every Skyline) a impossibility.. That could also be a Reason to build such a car.

I think the craftsmenship and the brain that went into the Type II Kit displayed below is at a very high level, which has to be respected.

I have to say that my opinion changed, look at the Video and don't think of it as a replica/copy. My head said "Looks beautiful".

Marc


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

that Bee*R purple car is incredible.. it defintley looks good...

i guess with enough money.,.. the kit CAN look good lol


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't think that you need too much money.. Would be intersting to know what the Type II Kit would cost? Couldn't find the info on the BeeR website though..

Marc


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

L14M0 said:


> Can anybody post some pictures of a 334 please? I've only evern seen a 324 on here


This B334R on was for sale here on this board!

Bee*R B334R full kit, with modified bumper.
























































Specs of it, here

Not a Bee*R kit, but a R33 with some modiefied OEM & Nismo-look parts.









































Australian replica/conversion R33 --> R34.


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow great stuff, thanks for sharing . . .we at jmotors even didn't know that there were other R34 conversion kits for the R32 &R33 other then the Bee-Rs.
All in one I think that the orange R33 with Beer-R kit looks bloddy stunning.

It's everyones cup of tea and at the end that orange one would attract more heads , then any std. R34 GTR would ever do in normal prod. colour.

Price is and will allways be an issue. We completely disagree with peeps stating that if you can't afford an R34 GTR, you should leave it and be happy with R33-R32 looks!. A car is not only measured in performance, but most peeps buy a certain car for the looks. There is where Bee-R established thier business . . .their customes are not the norm peeps, but thoses who (having budget or not) like to try something new, that looks the nuts and gives you really that special feeling of owning a unique car , that the way you have it, probably only few if not nobody has somewhere else . . . .

Jmotors is discussing very soon with Bee-R to offre completed Bee-R Skylines (GTR or GTS) at affordable price tags and with possibilities for the customers to customize their Bee-R the way they want it . .all managed through us, transparent and safe, as usual.


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

i was absolutley blown away by the black R334 GTR.. that just looks SO damn nice... and you know why!? because its not "over the top".. its just the right amount of glam and guts... very very awesome... superb kit. tell me please who makes it. and is there something similar for the 32?


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

archaeic_bloke said:


> i was absolutley blown away by the black R334 GTR.. that just looks SO damn nice... and you know why!? because its not "over the top".. its just the right amount of glam and guts... very very awesome... superb kit. tell me please who makes it. and is there something similar for the 32?


The black car is one-off, it was recently for sale in Japan. And then again in ebay UK, for £16.500. The seller in UK was JM-Imports.

Some of the bodybits on the car: BNR34 GT-R V-Spec2 dry carbon bonnet, BNR34 GT-R XENON headlights, BNR34 Nismo type front bumper, BNR34 standard type front lip spoiler, BNR34 front defuser type front spoiler, TRUST side skirt, TOP SECRET carbon rear under defuser Pro, VOLTEX GT Wing... Serious stuff :thumbsup:

Don't really know any other companys who would make these R32-R33 to R34 kits. (well I do, but they're copys of Bee*R).


There was this Ztunez GT500 replica-style R32 made in Hong Kong
































They promoted it as made off Carbon. Designed in Hong Kong... but later kits were for sale, all in fibreglass. Well, with not so great fitment. So this car really was their one-off example.


SSR wheel's Demo car, one-off R33 GT-R. This car belongs to a car club called: Club Desire























.
Rollin' on SSR (Speed Star Racing) Type F -wheels


There is a company called Masa motorspot in Japan, that specializes in Stageas. The conversion kit is called M34R.
Stageas are based on the C34 Laurel / WC34 platform witch is similar to R34. So the OEM R34 parts are easyer to convert to WC34 Stagea's lines. E-WGC34 (2WD); E-WGNC34 (4WD).

RS FOUR-V M34R

















RS Four-V M34R
























They have few differnt styles in front fenders...

enjoy!


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Nice post Domo, thanks.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

The black R33/4 is the best to my eyes. The backend doesn't look like a lash up and the side skirts don't have the max power look of the other cars.

Must say that those Stageas look made to have the R34 front end on them!


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

*barf* i HATE that all carbon car.. the black one is just disgusting.. but the green one.. wow, thats super nice...


check the polls, still neck and neck un-real really..

truly we are a world divided when it comes to 324 kit or not.


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

I like it.
Andy and Kaz aka Sikboy let us use his at my wedding earlier this year. 2 White GTR's.:smokin:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/100250-skyline-wedding-cars.html

Looks really good in the flesh with the white wheels and big carbon spoiler.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

My God I like that z tune look-a-like. I would do a few bits differently but geez that is nice


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

well some nice looking examples people posted here.

looks like...it depends on how much your willing to spend..

at the end of the day, if i had an R34 GT-R...i would never change the kit on it. with veilside or any other crap

it ruins the original genuine look........

i can understand dodgy stupid looking GTS-t or GT-T putting aftermarket kits...coz those cars look shit house stock.


but never on any GT-R...r32, 33 & 34


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

YouTube - Steve Sole MVP Slideshow
YouTube - Nissan Skyline B324R


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

eeiko321 said:


> i can understand dodgy stupid looking GTS-t or GT-T putting aftermarket kits...coz those cars look shit house stock.


:chairshot


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

on this one ( YouTube - Nissan Skyline B324R ) the front looks nice and fresh but as it goes round to the back that change of old and new just doesnt seem right , back needs some updating in styling to a newer way to make it work i think as just the after market rear i dont think does the front any justice .


but in a way i still cant deside bad or good though from that .


just my opinion though thats all


----------



## Captain drift (Aug 13, 2007)

I am liking the R334, i do like the classic old skool look of the R32, but yes the back end does need something to bring it in-line with the front.
The R33 with the more rounded back goes well with the R334


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Having seen an R334 up close for me it just doesn't work. The soft lines of the R33 are a complete contrast to the angular lines of the R34.


----------



## vase (Mar 28, 2005)

I also think the back end looks a little weird but not too much. All in all the kit looks ok. I must say, however, that if it is possible to get a bnr34 registered in your country that is what you should go for. And if you can't afford one then just stick with the nice looks of the bnr32. Afterall the bnr32 looks quite legen...wait for it..DARY! 

The r324 kit is nice but at the end of the day it's just a bnr34 copy although many people think otherwise.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

eeiko321 said:


> i can understand dodgy stupid looking GTS-t or GT-T putting aftermarket kits...coz those cars look shit house stock


You sir are entitled to your WRONG opinion.


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

looks good to me

YouTube - SKYLINE B324R TOUGE DRIFT


girls wouldnt know the difference 
ya'd still get the knickers off with a bnr324


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> Having seen an R334 up close for me it just doesn't work. The soft lines of the R33 are a complete contrast to the angular lines of the R34.


Exactly the 32 has a boxier/sharper shape similar to the 34 thats why it pulls it off.


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

After seeing the youtube video I started to like the idea of cheap R32 with the nice looks of R34  But I like this idea done on a GTST, GTR doesn't need R34 body to look business


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I have never liked the rear lights on the 32 ,they look bad imo ,would look better done more like the 33 ,closser together with out the indicator cut in the center.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I love the R32 rear lights, they're almost like the cars signature.... 4 Round red light glowing in the dark 
I love the boxy shape of the R32 aswell, to me she's the one to have in the skyline range.
She's the first skyline made as we know them today


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

archaeic_bloke said:


> ive seen somewhere on the net a guy in British Columbia Canada, order a full set of OEM R34 parts, fenders, boot, bonnet, head lights, tail lights etc etc.. and he then purchased some cut up rear fenders off an original r34 and was welding the r34 pieces onto r32 brackets.. a more permenant installation, granted he started i think more than ayear ago and still isnt complete. i wonder how that guys car is comming along. but really that would be the only way in my mind to do it.
> 
> big nono for me too.


Hey Archaeic_bloke and DomoKun. 

I am that Canadian R34 Replica guy. Canada does have the 15 year import rule, so nothing newer than 1994/03 can enter this country legally.

Here are some more updates on my build:

















Painted KY0 Ztune Silver

























































been claimed, best conversion in the world.....


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

canadaGTR said:


> Hey Archaeic_bloke and DomoKun.
> 
> I am that Canadian R34 Replica guy. Canada does have the 15 year import rule, so nothing newer than 1994/03 can enter this country legally.
> 
> ...


Wow looks stunning. Please make a project thread in the project car section.:wavey:
You allready know what color you want to spay it when finished?
If I can help you out with some photoshops and recommandations , just let me know.

Chris


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I must say that looks rather nice!

I wish in a way I'd converted my R33GTR to an R334 - I think they look good. The only thing I don't like about my R34GTR is the boot and the lights, which I prefer on the R33.


----------



## crossy666 (Nov 13, 2007)

If its done properly, i think it looks good but its the small bits that need to be worked on. If you were doing it to your own car you would take your time and sort out the bits you say you dont like on the other cars.


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

I voted yes. It took a while, but it has grown on me.
I think the R32 AND R34 are both gorgeous, and couldn't choose which one I like more.
Does anyone know who sells the B324R Type-II set?


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

i think overall it can look really good, i like all the cars posted on page 1. it needs to be done right, i saw my first 324 this weekend and i have to say i did not like that one. the dude in canada that did the front AND rear conversion, his is probabaly the best out there.


----------



## Dizz (Aug 25, 2007)

*--*

Not a Bee*R kit, but a R33 with some modiefied OEM & Nismo-look parts.











































This is my car and i have taken the hole car apart for new paint and all ,and it´s Genuine nismo front bumper - oem carbon bonnet ,the fenders are 33/34 - the conversion is perfect and made in japan ... and the car isen´t black ,it´s midnight puple


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

for me the soft lines of the R33 don't work well with the R34. Having seen a Bee*R R334 up close I was not sure even after seeing it for real. The R324 works because the lines of both cars are more angular than the 'soft' R33. 

Looking at your version of the R334 from the rear quarter it works well and doesn't look out of place, but I'm still not convinced looking at it from the front quarter


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

The one thing for me that stands out like a sore thumb and you can't hide it, is the 3ft wide bottom part of the bumper in front of the intercooler on a copy and what is probably 6" wide bumper for the real deal.
And it gets steadily worse the further back you get.
R32's look ace left stock.


----------



## Dizz (Aug 25, 2007)

*334*

Here is a better view of the car YouTube - Skyline from Hell ! Rb26 Single turbo - HKS To4z ! GTR R33 -it´s not possible to get a gtr 34 on plates in Denmark ..


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Dizz said:


> Here is a better view of the car YouTube - Skyline from Hell ! Rb26 Single turbo - HKS To4z ! GTR R33 -it´s not possible to get a gtr 34 on plates in Denmark ..


Why?...


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*R324*

I've never seen that done before the 1st few photos with the R34 front end look ok, but I can't really see the point of fitting all the R34 panels to a R32 ??? R34's are cheap enough now to buy outright instead of ruining an R32, But everyone has different tastes, that's what makes the world go round I guess.

Baz.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

get chris aka "Worpdrive" to tell you about it. he has done the r32 to 34 conversion and i thought it looked great....


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd say if the conversion is done properly, than it really looks good (thinking of Domo Kun's Bee-R324) :thumbsup:

Leo


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Seems like a hell of a lot of time and money to do one right.
I don't mind the 32/34 but the 33/34 doesn't go at all IMO.

Personally I'd have a stock R32 GTR or wait till you were allowed a R34 and spend the time and money on making the 32 super quick,

Rob


----------



## cooljustin (Jun 6, 2009)

What do you guys think of my R324. 
now, Gentlemen please don't go too harsh on my poor old R.... :runaway: :bawling:


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

it can look quite good but i still think a 32 gtr looks best as it is.....but to each there own. i dunno why but i hate that staggered edge where the bumper meets the wing just round the side of the headlight.....spot a r324 a mile off with that without seing the back.

its not that it looks a bad kit at all but i think it takes away all thats great in the retro styling of the 32.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

In my opinion the R32-4 conversion looks wrong...it always reminds of old women plastered with plastic surgery trying to look young again...but unfortunately haven't paid no attention the to arse?! IF YOU KNOW WHAT AMEAN


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Thinking about maybe doing a R324 once I have finished this R334


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Soon to be going to a new home, engine is out and in bits at the moment for a refresh for its new owner


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I think that looks really well done. I would probably repaint it a darker colour though to blend in the body work but even as it is I'd have it. I really want to do this to my r33 gtr but the cost is just too much right now!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Moddingdog said:


> Thinking about maybe doing a R324 once I have finished this R334


Can you keep me up to date with this project please? It's something I really want to do to my car once funds become available


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> Can you keep me up to date with this project please? It's something I really want to do to my car once funds become available


He has a project thread...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/157973-project-fullyloaded-r334-wide-ass.html

But hasn't been updated for a bit... Nudge nudge


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

The question is......... why would you do the conversion? 

I personally think it's a bit of a waste to carry out either of the conversions.

Each Skyline looks right in the way they are I think, whithin which you can make enhancements, but not a total face off trasplant.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

look at the date of my last post and the date that I joined you'll notice that I was new and like an enthusiastic child and wanted to do everything to my car. I'm all grown up now and I've moved on 

Now I just want it spotless and have a little more power.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> look at the date of my last post and the date that I joined you'll notice that I was new and like an enthusiastic child and wanted to do everything to my car. I'm all grown up now and I've moved on
> 
> Now I just want it spotless and have a little more power.


A little is never enough! I have about 430, but I want moooore! You get used to it too quickly, lol. Mind you, going back to a normal car, and having to think about overtaking things quickly becomes tedious, especially if you haven't driven the Skyline for a while, haha.


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Marky_GTSt said:


> He has a project thread...
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/157973-project-fullyloaded-r334-wide-ass.html
> 
> But hasn't been updated for a bit... Nudge nudge


Be a big update soon, just taken time to make the moulds. Should be painted in the next week or so.


----------



## shark79 (Dec 11, 2011)

32,33 and 34 should be left alone


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

same for old threads


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I like my R324. But then it was done by Imai-san himself


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

JTJUDGE said:


> same for old threads


.........and Subarus.


----------



## Azyzz (Apr 1, 2014)

Atoy customs made a R33 to a drift R35 conversion 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeLMVg5Es3A


----------

